# pls come visit my 5 star island and give me some feedback!



## biibii (Apr 30, 2020)

hi!
juniper island is nowhere near complete but recently ive been drawing blanks on what else I can do with it!
My island is currently being overrun by hybrids and is making it difficult to plan as well.
however, about 1/2 of my island IS completed and follows a pink overload, nature, cute-ish theme.
please let me know if you'd like to come check it out, and help my draw up some ideas fitting my theme ;-;
thank you!


----------



## biibii (May 1, 2020)

bump


----------



## neroli (May 1, 2020)

Hey! I'll visit!


----------



## morthael (May 1, 2020)

ooo i’d love to come visit! i’m having an art block as well but can let you know my first impressions!


----------



## stargurg (May 1, 2020)

hi, i'd love to visit! idk if i'm gonna be able to give a reliable critique since i think almost anyone is talented, but i'll try <3


----------



## Polilla (May 1, 2020)

Hi I would love to come


----------



## biibii (May 1, 2020)

hey guys! thank you all for your responses - ill be hosting tomorrow if its okay because its getting very late here


----------



## Polilla (May 1, 2020)

woozi said:


> hey guys! thank you all for your responses - ill be hosting tomorrow if its okay because its getting very late here



Ok, hope to catch you tomorrow, good night.


----------



## morthael (May 1, 2020)

woozi said:


> hey guys! thank you all for your responses - ill be hosting tomorrow if its okay because its getting very late here


that’s cool with me! have a good night!


----------



## theviolentlolita (May 1, 2020)

When you decide to host let me come visit! I'd love to take a look around!


----------



## TomNooksFatSon (May 1, 2020)

I'll visit!!


----------



## biibii (May 1, 2020)

im ready to host now


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 1, 2020)

If you're still hosting I would definitely love to take a peek at your island!​


----------



## neeeeenz (May 1, 2020)

Would love to visit!


----------



## Irwald (May 1, 2020)

Can I come over please?


----------



## squidney (May 1, 2020)

may I visit


----------



## Megaroni (May 1, 2020)

If you're still letting people visit today I'd be more than happy to!


----------



## FlashLaSmoke (May 1, 2020)

woozi said:


> hi!
> juniper island is nowhere near complete but recently ive been drawing blanks on what else I can do with it!
> My island is currently being overrun by hybrids and is making it difficult to plan as well.
> however, about 1/2 of my island IS completed and follows a pink overload, nature, cute-ish theme.
> ...


Can I come shopping at your store  please?


----------



## squidney (May 1, 2020)

Hi everyone! I visited and this is my review! 
Super cute color palettes! I loved the area that had stars and mums near the enterance! The custom patterns all fir really well too. The only area that seemed a bit crowded were the lil islands, but my personal preference is really clean, I still respect the style! I cant wait for you to do the market area over/completely do it, I bet its going to look great! I love how you incorporated so many furniture themes but it all flows! Really adorbs overall! Definitely a youtube worthy island hehe.


----------



## biibii (May 1, 2020)

squidney said:


> Hi everyone! I visited and this is my review!
> Super cute color palettes! I loved the area that had stars and mums near the enterance! The custom patterns all fir really well too. The only area that seemed a bit crowded were the lil islands, but my personal preference is really clean, I still respect the style! I cant wait for you to do the market area over/completely do it, I bet its going to look great! I love how you incorporated so many furniture themes but it all flows! Really adorbs overall! Definitely a youtube worthy island hehe.


thank you so much ;-; i was actually going to submit it to chase crossing for him to possibly review  of course i have to finish it first ahh


----------



## squidney (May 1, 2020)

woozi said:


> thank you so much ;-; i was actually going to submit it to chase crossing for him to possibly review  of course i have to finish it first ahh


itll look great


----------



## chips_523 (May 1, 2020)

Hey, is it still open? I'd like to pop by


----------



## stargurg (May 1, 2020)

^^ YES YES, i was thinking that the whole time i was touring your island that it should definitely be reviewed by one of the big animal crossing youtubers! i do love all of the pink, it works so well especially during sunset it was just gorgeous. i do have to agree though that some areas tend to be a little crowded and can be tough to get thru, but it all ties in together really well in the end. i absolutely LOVED the outdoor library and the entrace to it w the steps and the cute lil waterfalls. that shell area you didn't like could be fixed and turned into something so cute, i feel like you have a good idea there w the purple flowers as well. since it is different from the pink it pops out a lot more which i really like! i feel that the maybe the bed and arch could moved somewhere else and you could maybe make it like a more bbq/bonfire cute setting since it's near the beach and has a nice background to it. i'm also excited to see what you do w the marketplace, you could add a fortune teller stall or a flowershop stall & maybe a lil cafe! i do think at the entrace the first waterfall you see at the airport, could have some cute decorations on top of it and that'll really pull it together. i also liked how you gave ur villagers LIL BACKYARDS THAT WAS ADORABLE. 10/10. 
the farm & the space behind the museum were my favorites just bc i really love natural relaxing settings, but your island as a whole IS GORGEOUS (i really hope i spell that right lol) and it really comes together SO WELL. loved it, you really finessed it, snatched all of our wigs. 
AND THEN WHEN I HEARD SAILOR MOON, phew, just flawless.


----------



## biibii (May 1, 2020)

momo.mofo said:


> ^^ YES YES, i was thinking that the whole time i was touring your island that it should definitely be reviewed by one of the big animal crossing youtubers! i do love all of the pink, it works so well especially during sunset it was just gorgeous. i do have to agree though that some areas tend to be a little crowded and can be tough to get thru, but it all ties in together really well in the end. i absolutely LOVED the outdoor library and the entrace to it w the steps and the cute lil waterfalls. that shell area you didn't like could be fixed and turned into something so cute, i feel like you have a good idea there w the purple flowers as well. since it is different from the pink it pops out a lot more which i really like! i feel that the maybe the bed and arch could moved somewhere else and you could maybe make it like a more bbq/bonfire cute setting since it's near the beach and has a nice background to it. i'm also excited to see what you do w the marketplace, you could add a fortune teller stall or a flowershop stall & maybe a lil cafe! i do think at the entrace the first waterfall you see at the airport, could have some cute decorations on top of it and that'll really pull it together. i also liked how you gave ur villagers LIL BACKYARDS THAT WAS ADORABLE. 10/10.
> the farm & the space behind the museum were my favorites just bc i really love natural relaxing settings, but your island as a whole IS GORGEOUS (i really hope i spell that right lol) and it really comes together SO WELL. loved it, you really finessed it, snatched all of our wigs.
> AND THEN WHEN I HEARD SAILOR MOON, phew, just flawless.


this made my heart smile you are welcome back on juniper any time MAAM. Ill send you my creator code in just a sec


----------



## stargurg (May 1, 2020)

woozi said:


> this made my heart smile you are welcome back on juniper any time MAAM. Ill send you my creator code in just a sec


YES! the sign you made is super cute and ima use it once i start developing my island c:
thank you for letting me visit in the first place! <3 i'd love to see your progress and the end product, and lastly i very much expect to see your island on youtube as soon as your done and it's gonna have AMAZING reviews!! (and ima be in the comments repping you like "YES SHE DID DO THAT!! 10/10 ")


----------



## biibii (May 1, 2020)

bump, hosting now again.


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 2, 2020)

If you are open I can visit, I'm on the way to getting 5 stars, and I would love to get inspired.


----------



## morthael (May 2, 2020)

here’s my review!! 

i absolutely love your island and the pastel palette you have!! all the decorative furniture pieces you have are all really cute!! it’s such a creative idea to have different little sections of the island, i’d never get bored there tbh!! ALSO the fact that you were able to get all the stones in one spot must have taken such an effort but i love that idea!! also appreciated the designs you used on your island, it makes the place look so vibrant! as others have commented above, sometimes there are areas that feel a little too cramped and it feels a little too difficult to get around, but that’s nothing that can’t be fixed!! loved your little fairy rings, your island is just so well done!! for the little stalls at the top, fortune telling sets would be great as decoration!! aaa i don’t really have a lot of suggestions because i’m just super impressed about the creativity of your island!! loved it and would visit again 10/10!


----------



## biibii (May 2, 2020)

morthael said:


> here’s my review!!
> 
> i absolutely love your island and the pastel palette you have!! all the decorative furniture pieces you have are all really cute!! it’s such a creative idea to have different little sections of the island, i’d never get bored there tbh!! ALSO the fact that you were able to get all the stones in one spot must have taken such an effort but i love that idea!! also appreciated the designs you used on your island, it makes the place look so vibrant! as others have commented above, sometimes there are areas that feel a little too cramped and it feels a little too difficult to get around, but that’s nothing that can’t be fixed!! loved your little fairy rings, your island is just so well done!! for the little stalls at the top, fortune telling sets would be great as decoration!! aaa i don’t really have a lot of suggestions because i’m just super impressed about the creativity of your island!! loved it and would visit again 10/10!


tysm


----------



## Lily-Ann (May 2, 2020)

I'd love to come by if you're still hosting


----------



## biibii (May 4, 2020)

bump


----------

